
Ask HN: What would you make if you had 1000 hours? - browserface
I&#x27;m just thinking about it. I used git-hours to sum of the parts of a project I worked on and calculated it worked out to over 1000 hours, which roughly correlated with my own estimate of how much I&#x27;d put into it.<p>I&#x27;m wondering. If you had 1000 hours, what would you build?
======
gotadollar
A rube-goldberg machine who's only purpose would be to increment time only as
I worked on it. The method of incrementation however would become increasingly
complex and confusing... Seriously though, I'd try to come up with an app that
would put the power of information into the hands of regular non-technical
people. The "power of information" could be a very simple concept using public
information with a simple web-based interface, for instance: a dynamic map of
all board members of all US companies and their memberships on other boards.
This could be expanded easily in a second stage to shed light on campaign
contributions. Maybe data-retrieval exists for this but perhaps not as
compelling as I'm imagining it.

------
interrupt_
Probably nothing. I usually dream of having weekends for myself but when I do,
I don't do anything with them. It's pretty depressing.

------
1nikoalvin1
A contraption let lets you record your dreams so you can play them back. I'm
always dreaming of great ideas but when I wake up I totally forget them

------
smarri
Cool question. I've always wanted to record an album, I'd do that. Music,
vocals, mixing, mastering, prepare some visuals to go with it. Invite some
other people to join in where they could.

------
thedevindevops
I'm into amateur electronics and I'd love to build a programmable automatic
cocktail mixer/dispenser.

Alternatively a small 4 wheeled robot to tinker with.

~~~
browserface
that would be cool

like 3d printer for cocktails

------
patatino
I niche product I know would generate some money, but just don't have the time
or energy right now.

------
DanBC
An HN post that displayed __* correctly.

------
rdtwo
Another house

~~~
giantg2
I like this. I dream of quitting my job, buying land, building a house, and
starting a small farm.

I'm just so tired of the BS in corporate life.

------
gotadollar
Depression.

